# Struggling to get decent bicep pump!!!



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is weird for me because i have never had this problem as of yet but 2 days ago i was training arms and my biceps just coldnt seem to get a decent pump but my triceps were going to explode. is it possible i was not traing them hard enough (i felt like i was), i went heavier but did not want to compromise form so not to heavy. maybe i should have dropped some weight and done more reps? or maybe they were just to fatigued and not had enough rest. does anybody else have this from time to time? ill let you know if this happens on my next bicep session. just want some feedback on how other people combat this.

Thanks dudes and dudettes!!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe you were going too heavy. Also. have you tried dropsets?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

You've got to scream to get a good pump!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Wouldnt worry about it mate, pumps don't build muscle


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never really felt the need to chase a pump to be honest.

But if I was to, I'd drop set.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

yeh drop the weight a bit dont train ego train the muscle


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

ah yea, arnie told me that aswell!!!! good advice fella


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

ah i was always under the impression that the bigger the pump the more blood was being forced into the muscle forcing it to work harder then grow when im resting? am i right in thinking that??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

pump doesn't actually build muscle, its just a rush of blood to the muscle filling them up.

but if you really want a pump, do your bicep routine and when you're finished do 1-2 sets of 21s.

that way you've done your proper routine and will build muscle and have also done the 21s so will have a pump


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

If you want pumps, do three sets of Barbell bicep 21's. Never fails!!

Personally, I'd be more worried about not getting DOMS than pumps


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I like high pulley bicep curls where you take a handle in each hand in a cable station (where you normally do cable pulldown) and then perform a double bi pose.

Always works for me.






OMG how annoying is her accent


----------



## Joebrah (Aug 10, 2012)

i quite like spider curl 21's for the bicep pump, avoids the potential for swinging your body when you struggle and my god do you feel it. Use an EZ bar for it too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Do some overhand grip ez bar curls at a fast pace, if you don't get a bicep and **** muscle pump from that then nothing will.


----------

